# No HHA Letter Today



## jefflomacy (May 24, 2020)

I didn't have a Happy Home Academy score in my mailbox today. Does this mean it is unchanged from last week, or is this a bug? No time travel or anything, been playing on real time since launch.

The only thing I can figure is it is related to moving Charlise in via Amiibo. Canberra moved out, and her plot has construction logs on it today with Charlise's name on it. I'm wondering if that prevented the HHA algorithm from running since there was a plot in an "illegal" state. This is a thread for discussion of the problem.


----------



## Envy (May 24, 2020)

The same thing happened to me, actually. I was wondering about it.


----------



## Etown20 (May 24, 2020)

I didn't have one either - despite a couple of villagers mentioning it would be happening in dialogue last night. Maybe a bug?


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 24, 2020)

I saw some people mentioning this same issue last week. I don't think anyone figured out the issue.

I'm still getting HHA letters.


----------



## Ossiran (May 24, 2020)

I got a letter today. I've gotten one every Sunday. They no longer send me plaques or trophies and just send me random furniture now (been doing that for a few weeks).


----------



## Fendi (May 24, 2020)

I didn't receive one last week, but this week I received one. My score did change, so maybe I'm assuming that it's related to whether your score has changed? I'm not certain though, as I believe there were times I still did receive a letter every Sunday, despite having no changes to my house.


----------



## meggiewes (May 24, 2020)

I am not sure. All I know is that I didn't get one last week, but I got one this week. It is strange.


----------



## Insulaire (May 24, 2020)

I got one with a non-award gift, but some people on Reddit are reporting they didn’t get theirs either


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (May 24, 2020)

I got one too


----------



## Nooblord (May 24, 2020)

I got my gold HHA trophy today.


----------



## pocky (May 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I got one with a non-award gift, but some people on Reddit are reporting they didn’t get theirs either



me too. it gave me a yucca. (already have gotten the gold trophy)


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 24, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> I didn't have a Happy Home Academy score in my mailbox today. Does this mean it is unchanged from last week, or is this a bug? No time travel or anything, been playing on real time since launch.



This happened to me too last week!!

I did not save and quit the night before, and simply powered up the game and it automatically started a new day (Isabelle read the announcements etc). I often do this, so I didn't see anything wrong with it until I didn't get a letter from HHA, and it made me wonder if not saving and quitting messed the game up somehow.  Perhaps my theory is irrelevant, however after making sure to save and quit last night, I was able to get my letter in the mail this morning...


----------



## cheezu (May 24, 2020)

I've been getting them weekly.
I'm currently at the S score but already got the Golden Home Trophy a few weeks Aho so now all they send me is furniture. Not sure if there are any more plaques to collect.


----------



## jefflomacy (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'll keep an eye out next weekend and see if I get one.


----------



## Uffe (May 24, 2020)

Last weekend I received nothing from the HHA. Today, I did. I'm not sure why there has been a skip recently.


----------



## Insulaire (May 31, 2020)

And now this week I’ve fallen victim to the HHA skip. And I redecorated my house, so it wouldn’t just be the same score. So lame. One of my villagers should have reminded HHA to score me since they sure didn’t shut up about it coming yesterday


----------



## coderp (May 31, 2020)

I got one with a plasma ball furniture item attached... almost positive I saw it in Nook's the other day. 

Why do they send stuff like this now?


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 31, 2020)

Yep this week I didn't get one either. Then again, I haven't really changed my interior too much over the past week.. just added a couple of new villager photos I got. Still though, seems like a bug to me.


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2020)

I didn't get one last week, but I did get one this week.


----------



## Sencha (May 31, 2020)

I don't think I got one last week, but I got one today. Last week I made no changes at all in my house, but this week I started dropping off recipes in my basement, so it might be connected to that? I have no idea though


----------



## Rosch (May 31, 2020)

Didn't get any this week. But I did last week.

This could be a stretch but maybe it has something to do with the month of May having 5 Sundays, and the game is programmed to send it out only 4 times a month?


----------



## Insulaire (May 31, 2020)

Peanut had the gall to ask me about my HHA results today, so the game knows it’s supposed to happen


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2020)

I got results today after not having gotten them last week. I got an S rank, but no gift. Was there supposed to be a gift with S rank?


----------



## marieheiwa (May 31, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Didn't get any this week. But I did last week.
> 
> This could be a stretch but maybe it has something to do with the month of May having 5 Sundays, and the game is programmed to send it out only 4 times a month?



i’m not sure as i’ve not had any skips and i got mine today! s rank, yucca plant gift.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 31, 2020)

Envy said:


> I got results today after not having gotten them last week. I got an S rank, but no gift. Was there supposed to be a gift with S rank?



The prizes are based on points, not ranking. Not really sure the point of the rankings actually.



10,000+HHA Pennant20,000+Bronze HHA plaque30,000+Silver HHA plaque50,000+Gold HHA plaque70,000+Bronze HHA trophy100,000+Silver HHA trophy150,000+Gold HHA trophy


----------



## Bohemia (May 31, 2020)

I didn't get one this morning, I normally do.  A couple of the villagers mentioned it last night.


----------



## Asarena (May 31, 2020)

I didn't get a letter today, but I've gotten one on previous Sundays.


----------



## Whohaw (May 31, 2020)

Dido, No letter today. And I worked at it yesterday!


----------



## Twinleaf87 (May 31, 2020)

I didnt get a letter today either.


----------



## IridianSky (May 31, 2020)

I didn’t get one the week this thread was started either, but I did get one this week, except it was literally just a letter. Every other week before this (aside from the one where I got no letter at all) I’ve gotten a plaque or trophy or piece of furniture with it. This week I just got a letter with no item attached.


----------



## tajikey (May 31, 2020)

I've gotten one every week so far. However, my buddy did not.


----------



## Imbri (May 31, 2020)

My score went up and I got a gift. Not quite at gold, but I am an S rank.


----------



## Le Ham (May 31, 2020)

And for the first time since launch I have fallen victim to this as well. Nothing is different in my routine, only changed a couple things in my house between Sundays, I practically never save and quit the game so that's probably not it... don't know if it has to do with being inside my house when the day rolls over, again probably not...

Those of you who got letters but no gift attached, was the letter written as if it was supposed to give you a gift?


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

i believe i’ve gotten one every sunday so far - i don’t remember a time where i didn’t receive one


----------



## sunchild (May 31, 2020)

also didn't get a letter this week for the first time. i've already gotten all the trophies so it isn't a big deal.. just wondering what causes it!


----------



## Tileve (Jun 1, 2020)

My brother and I did not received one (we don't share the same island).  My sister-in-law received one, and she lives on the same island as my brother.

I know my score would have changed because I changed every rooms in my house (I'm doing this weekly... I love HHA   )


----------



## jefflomacy (Jun 7, 2020)

Still didn't get one.


----------



## justjukka (Jun 14, 2020)

Add me to the list of skipped homes, this week. I completely revamped everything, too.


----------

